# The 26rs Is Home



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Well I brought the 26RS home last Friday. It pulled really well and I had it weighted at a "cat" scale. The truck weighed 5840 lbs and the trailer weighed 4560 lbs for a total of 10400 lbs. That gives me about 1440 lbs. on the trailer and 560 lbs. on the truck to "play with". The truck included about 13 gallons of gas and the trailer had full propane and about 10 gallons of fresh water. I also had the equalizer hitch attached. I pulled in tow/haul and 3rd. gear and the tach was about 2500 RPM. 
The real story was unhooking the trailer. I totally forgot to raise both the trailer tongue and the hitch together to disconnect the sway bars. I just unhooked the tongue and tried to lift the trailer over the hitch ball. Prior to this I had made sure to level the trailer side to side and when I raised the tongue the trailer rolled off the levelers and the blocking fell out from under the jack. I was able to get a floor jack under the tongue and get it back up again only to have it fall off the levelers again. This time I established a good solid base for the jack (part of a railroad tie) and placed two 2 by 6's under the low side trailer tires and blocked them good. This time was a "charm" and everything is unhooked and level. I guess this is how we learn but I was happy that nothing got broke in the process.







Mike


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Its times like this you stand up and look around to make sure nobody was watching







These seem to happen to me almost weekly. Wife calls me Tim The Toolman Taylor. The emg room knows me by first name, made fun of the duct tape holding my knee together.
Lawton


----------

